# Wild camping



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

When entering "wild camping" into the search box I was surprised to find very few, if any posts about it. How many members stay overnight in UK without using camp sites or CL's. (we prefer CL's to sites) Does anyone have a list of wild camping spots ? On another subject, we stayed at The Norman Knight CL in Whichford this weekend, what a wonderfully quiet and relaxing village, lovely pub, great food, lots of great walks, highly recommended.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Check on this site
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search
has lots of wild camp spots...


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

I've had a look at the UK Motorhome Campsites Directory, but it doesn't give me the option to filter results so I get the full list for a region. Any way I can just find wild camping spots ?


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

suffolkmerc said:


> I've had a look at the UK Motorhome Campsites Directory, but it doesn't give me the option to filter results so I get the full list for a region. Any way I can just find wild camping spots ?


both the search facility and the map have a drop down menu for "campsite type"
choose wild camp and job done!
(great site isnt it!)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're still talking about the MHF campsite database then from...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search

...just select 'UK' from the Country option and 'Wildcamping Spots' from the 'Campsite type' option..

This should give you 240 UK wildcamping spots to choose from. :wink:

Pete


----------

